# Look at my new beer store !!!



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

This is literally walking distance from my house, they actually have more beers than what's listed. Tell me what to try !!!

These are actually side by side !!

http://www.dadustycellar.com/?vendor=looklocally

and

http://kegsncellar.homestead.com/beer.html

Thanks


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow. When are we going to go, Rob?


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Come on over !! What have you been doing with yourself, James. Damn, smoking an '02 LGC Medalle de oro #2.. I need to get some of these in a hurry !!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

From kegsncellars...

Stone Brewing (California)
Arrogant Bastard 12/22

Had a bottle of that tonight. Good stuff! :tu

EDIT: Oh, and did I mention...I'm jealous!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

You're just going to have to man up. The only thing to do is work your way through the list and post reviews. :tu


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I just picked up a few 12oz of Dogfish Raison D' Extra... Damn 20% ABV. I'm scared to try this one !!!


----------



## Horselington (Jul 11, 2007)

Great selection you have there in TX. Definitely try the Stone beers (especially if you're a hophead), as well as anything by New Belgium...best Belgian style beers produced in the US. Victory Brewing is also always a good choice, I've had most of their beers and have NEVER been disappointed.

E


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

This would be my short list. All great brews! 

North Coast Brewing (California)
Old Rasputin
Brother Thelonious

Ommegang (New York)
Ommegang
Rare Vos
Three Philosophers


Victory Brewing (Pennsylvania)
Golden Monkey
Hop Devil IPA


----------



## hatred (May 17, 2006)

be careful of american microbrews. for every good one, there are 9 hanging around spending their time thinking of cool names and awesome labels, rather than brewing good beer. another thing that puts up a flag for me is overly strong beer. it is by no means all bad, but i've found that really strong beer is just that... really strong, but it generally sucks otherwise.

northcoast makes some great beer, as does ommegang. out here we have thomas hooker and magic hat up in VT. i'm guessing the distribution is lacking, but they're solid brews. check out the kostrizer and see if you can get their schwarzbier. also, try to find some real german bocks or double bocks, especially celebrator by ayinger brewery. makes shiner taste like bud.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

RobinCoppell said:


> I just picked up a few 12oz of Dogfish Raison D' Extra... Damn 20% ABV. I'm scared to try this one !!!


That's a good beer, but sweet. Give it an hour outside the fridge before pouring it into a goblet. :tu


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

That place is a mecca of beer! Wish the places around here had half the selection they do. 

Can't go wrong with the Samuel Smith's from England, especially the Taddy Porter or Oatmeal Stout. Also any of the Belgian beer will be tasty.


----------



## Captain_Ron (Feb 1, 2007)

Franziskaner (Germany)

Hefe Weisse 4/6/12

One of my favorites

and not sure if Hoegaarden is on the list, but that is a refreshing white belgian ale , nice and light summertime beer :2


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

*New Belgium (Colorado)*

Fat Tire


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I love Double Bastard Ale.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Gotta go with the Dogfish Head 90 Min IPA. Also as many of the Beglian Trappist Beers as you can afford and get your hands on. Some of them cost more than decent wine, but are usually well worth it.


----------

